# KORKERS & JETTY FISHING



## catman (May 28, 2001)

How many of your guys that fish the jetties wear korkers? I plan on doing some jetty fishing this fall and was wondering if it is worth the $79.99 investment. Is there really a safety advantage to wearing them? Does it give you better footing on the slippery rocks? If there's a real advantage to wearing them I don't mind spend the money. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Catman.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Ya darn skippy they are worth it,I too wondered if they were worth the money till I fell and ripped up my hand on barnacales...TWICE THE SAME DAY,I ended up buying the lace up pair and I think they where around $50(bills sport shop lewes de),Think of it this way the inlets have a ton of current running thru them,in the fall winter and spring it mighty chilly water,if they keep you from falling in the big pond and save your life how much are the worth then???


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm with doverpower on this one. Unfortunately the places I fish don't allow you to clamber onto the jetties, but where you can (i.e. IRI) they are the cheapest life insurance policy you'll ever buy.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Dover Power & Sand Flea. I figured as much but wanted to hear it from a couple of experinced guys. I guess I'll go the whole 9 yards and get the Sospendes PFD. They're a little pricey but light weight. Thanks again guys.  

Catman.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

I was goin to say something about sospenders but I havent purchased them yet (hopefully I wont need to fall in to change my mind)think of corkers for accident avoidance and sospenders for accident protection,in other word its best NOT to fall in ,but if ya do...................sure would be nice to float better


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Doverpower...
I hope I never need them either but I do a lot of fishing by myself. It's always in the back of my mind...'what happens if I fall, hit my head on a rock and roll into the water'. At least with the Sospenders I have a chance since they are self inflating after 5 seconds in the water.

Catman.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Catman,
Take it from one who knows from personal, near tragic, experience. You are making a VERY smart move.

Soapfish


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking at all the fisherman at IRI the last time I fished it, I would say that Korkers ARE A MUST! I brought mine but left them in the car as I was fishing daylight above the high tide mark but would definately wear them if I was fishing the jetties at night or below the high tide mark...along with a pair of SOSPENDERs. 

Make sure your SOS's are not the ones that have been recalled. On the jetty is no time to be worrying about your lifevest!


----------

